
Create custom RSS feeds for iTunes Store content - gaiusparx
http://itunes.apple.com/rss
======
taylorbuley
Interesting. Anyone have an idea why I see the "genre" label in what looks
like Korean? <https://skitch.com/buley/rtr3j/apple-itunes-rss-generator>

